# A few Questions



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How much sand should i put in the tank as I heard gases can build up. Should I put the rocks in first then the sand. Should I get plastic to put on the bottom of the tank first or can I just put the rocks on the glass.Picked up my 100 gal long today. There was a lot of rock that came with it but it has alot of old algae on it whats the best way to clean it . Ps this will be a Cichlids tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

algae-razor blade

sand -www.cichlidforum.com/library/videos/sand

plastic-maybe- how much rock u got?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I picked up the Eggcrate light diffuser from Home Depot. It works great. It makes it a lot easier to put rocks in the aquarium without worrying about the glass. I suggest putting in 1" of sand. I thought I needed more but 1" was more than enough.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> I picked up the Eggcrate light diffuser from Home Depot. It works great. It makes it a lot easier to put rocks in the aquarium without worrying about the glass. I suggest putting in 1" of sand. I thought I needed more but 1" was more than enough.


Thanks I think Ill add that just to be on the safe side Pat.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


Thanks Tabatha.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Pablo said:


> algae-razor blade
> 
> sand -www.cichlidforum.com/library/videos/sand
> 
> plastic-maybe- how much rock u got?





Tabatha said:


> http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


So stole my thunder


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> So stole my thunder


Sorry dude.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

s'ok i was jokin


----------

